# "Childproof" thermostat



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I have to stop a 40 year old "child" from changing the temperature setting on the thermostat. He isn't very bright for his age, but he did figure out how to pry the locked cover off it.

Are there any models where you have to enter a password to change the temperature?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

While I have not used the feature personally, I do know that Nest offers a Parental Lock Feature.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nest, but you'll have to lock it up just to avoid physical damage / tampering.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Where I worked once they installed a fake thermostat and had the real one hidden. People used to turn it up and down all the time and it did absolutely nothing.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

jimmie57 is on the right track.

I know an older couple that will only be finally and totally content with life if they can somehow operate their furnace and air conditioner simultaneously, but only if more than 1/2 their windows are open.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/187202-lux-500-thermstat/?hl=thermostat#entry2779099

Relocate the thermostat to a locked room.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

All of our thermostats at work have lock boxes over them. I would think it's a fairly common item and can be found in a home improvement store.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Honeywell-Thermostat-Guard-CG511A/202024249


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dmspen said:


> All of our thermostats at work have lock boxes over them. I would think it's a fairly common item and can be found in a home improvement store.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Honeywell-Thermostat-Guard-CG511A/202024249


Unfortunately, this nitwit broke the last one off.



moghedien said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/187202-lux-500-thermstat/?hl=thermostat#entry2779099
> 
> Relocate the thermostat to a locked room.


No can do.



jimmie57 said:


> Where I worked once they installed a fake thermostat and had the real one hidden. People used to turn it up and down all the time and it did absolutely nothing.


For over a year, I would pull the cartridge fuses out of the compressor's remote electrical disconnect box at night, but he eventually figured out that if the compressor is not running, I must have disabled it. I have to do this in a way that he sees the landlord as responsible rather than me, but if I used a fake thermostat, he'd still see that the compressor was off.

I Googled and see that there are a few models that have "parental lock" of some sort. I told the landlord that I'd select and order one but she'd have to install it herself and have the baby see her install it, just so II wouldn't get blamed. I was just hoping someone here might recommend a product they were familiar with.


----------

